# Perch Color



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Anyone use this color for bass? I have some perch colored worms for Mogadore, but don't have a lot of confidence in them. I've used them sparingly and caught one bass.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I have some, don't use them too much. I'm a Bluegill and Crawdad patern kinda guy!


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I am becoming a big bluegill pattern fan. Had a lot of luck with it this year. And the craw patterns have previously been my go to for cranks.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Crawdad pattern is my favorite, anything natural for any baits I use.


----------



## basser8 (Jun 26, 2006)

I've had a lot of luck with baby bass and firetiger


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

they are great for fishing where smallmouth roam, try rocky shoals with sparse weeds, not a great mogadore color though


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

rapala perch works well in rivers for me. sinking#9 &#11, xrap10 and fat rap5, and mini fat rap, shad rap and shallow shad rap. and jointed shad rap, husky jerk. Perch is one of my best colors, probably my fave.


----------

